# 60 days without games



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

*.*

.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

god help u..hon!!!...hehe without internet..i am better dead...no prob with games..but in case of music..i would have to b hospitalised


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I suggest that you make a list of things that you could replace games with and build a schedule out of it. You see what happens is that if you have nothing to replace it with, you would end up bored and be tempted to play again. Make a schedule for every hour of everyday for 60 days. Envision what you need to do.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

i sold all my game systems a couple while back and ive been productive evr since no games to distract me anymore so when i get really bored im doing something that will somehow help me i hope


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly if you love games , play them, its all about balance.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

List down other activities that are accessible but you are afraid of doing. Weigh the advantages and disadvantages of doing it then come up with a conclusion. This might give you additional productive activities. Examples would be jogging, working out, going to the park etc. 

Or you could learn a new thing that would help improve yourself. Like learning how to make money through the internet.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There's no point in doing this unless you replace your gaming with something productive. Also keep in mind that life isn't all about work; you can do things to improve your situation every day while still finding time to play games. Denying yourself simple pleasures will only cause you to burn out.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## StressedJason (Mar 27, 2012)

I remember when I switched apartments a few years ago, I didn't have internet for 45 days because of the cable company kept screwing up installation dates. Anyway I used to only play on my PC with my spare time and I say it was fairly addicting situation. Needless to say, after the third week of sleeping off as much boredom my body could handle, I started reading. I went through three books till they finally turned the interwebs back on. I ended up shortening my time on my computer and learned how to fill my time with other activities. I think binges like these are healthy if you learn how moderate your time spent.

Good luck to you!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

dust3000 said:


> That's my goal - no computer/internet games for the next 60 days
> 
> I can't remember the last time I took a break from games for more than a week.
> 
> ...


I know it can be a touchy subject with woman, but if I may...
How old are you?

I ask because I used to think that playing games hours on end got me nowhere also. Until I decided to go to college Making Video Games. If you're young enough, maybe you cold apply to some schools and make playing games your career.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my opinion and my opinion only. I think it's wiser to learn to manage your video game usage NOW instead of torturing yourself for 60 days without video games. At the end of the 60 days, you're gonna play video games and then you're gonna have to learn how to manage your time then.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn this is a good post productive you will be BUT NO GAMEZ ahhh tough one i dont know how i could do this


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

with diablo 3 hitting stores in 5 days - i say you are completely bonkers


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------

